# ما سمات الشخصية السادية؟



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الشخصية السادية هى شخصية تتسم بالقسوة ولا تسامح الآخرين، تتلذذ بتعذيب الآخرين أى كان نوع التعذيب "جسديا أو نفسيا أو سوء تعامل للآخر" خاصة للمقربين الذين يقعون تحت سيطرة المصاب بالسادية، وفى إطار هذا السلوك يقوم السادى بنهر من يسيطر عليهم ويوقع عليهم اللوم والتقبيح والإقلال من شأنهم، وتلك التصرفات العنيفة تنعكس على شخصيات أبناء هؤلاء المرضى حيث ينمو فى نفوس الصغار الرعب، الخوف، ضعف الثقة بالنفس وقد يصل الأمر إلى الإصابة بالمرض النفسى المعروف بالفصام. 

والنزعة السادية نوعان، الأول يتسم المريض بتلك السلوكيات ولكن فى صورة خفيفة، أما النوع الثانى من السادية فهى بصورتها المشددة والعنيفة، والعلاج الأساسى لهذا المرض النفسى هو مقاومة الآخرين للإنسان السادى مما يجعله مندهشا من رد فعل الآخر فتشل حركاته وأسلوبه العنيف، وذلك حيث إن العلاج الدوائى أو السلوكى ليس له تأثير فعال لمثل هذه الحالات.​ 

http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/news/2011/10/23/206369.html


----------



## prayer heartily (25 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع مهم 
ربنا يجعلنا اسوياء نفسيا خالين من كل مرض نفسي 
شكرا


----------



## rania79 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

نايس تويبك بجد


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> موضوع مهم
> ربنا يجعلنا اسوياء نفسيا خالين من كل مرض نفسي
> شكرا


شكرا جداااا
للمرور الغالى جدا
سلام ونعمه


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> نايس تويبك بجد


شكرا جداااا مرور جميل
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور استاذنا


----------



## MAJI (10 ديسمبر 2011)

وتلك التصرفات العنيفة تنعكس على شخصيات أبناء هؤلاء المرضى حيث ينمو فى نفوس الصغار الرعب، الخوف، ضعف الثقة بالنفس

شئ مؤسف حقا 
شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> مشكور استاذنا


مرور راائع 
شكرا جداا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> وتلك التصرفات العنيفة تنعكس على شخصيات أبناء هؤلاء المرضى حيث ينمو فى نفوس الصغار الرعب، الخوف، ضعف الثقة بالنفس
> 
> شئ مؤسف حقا
> شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة
> الرب يباركك



شكرا جداا
للمرور الغالى جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*تشكر يا أستاذنا  ....*


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (10 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا سمعت عن أشخاص ساديين بيعذبوا زوجاتهم و بيتلذذوا بهالشي , شي مؤسف جدا , شكرا لطرحك الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

ابنة الرب المحب قال:


> أنا سمعت عن أشخاص ساديين بيعذبوا زوجاتهم و بيتلذذوا بهالشي , شي مؤسف جدا , شكرا لطرحك الموضوع


شكرا جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسى اخويا الغالى على الموضوع الرائع ​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

الملكة هيلانة قال:


> *ميرسى اخويا الغالى على الموضوع الرائع ​*


*شكر ا اختنا الغاليه
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## رشا أبانوب (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لطرح هذه الموضوعات 
ربنا يبعد عنا هذه الأمراض النفسية القاسية 
ومن يعانون منها
ويشفي كل المرضي 
شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

رشا أبانوب قال:


> شكرا لطرح هذه الموضوعات
> ربنا يبعد عنا هذه الأمراض النفسية القاسية
> ومن يعانون منها
> ويشفي كل المرضي
> شكرا لحضرتك


*شكرااا جداا
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2011)

يا ساتر يارب 
أول مرة أقرأ عن الشخصية السادية

+ ميرسى استاذنا


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يا ساتر يارب
> أول مرة أقرأ عن الشخصية السادية
> 
> + ميرسى استاذنا


شكرا أخى الغالى
مرور رااائع جدااا


----------

